# Pretty deep for a first post...



## James Weller (Apr 5, 2018)

But we're friends right?

I went to music college around 15 years ago. I arsed about and became disenchanted. I dropped music altogether.

About 7 years later, I came back to it. I played in a couple of bands and enjoyed the daily creative churn, but being in a band is tough. It's very rare you all want the same thing and have differing ideals - so things moved on. One guy left and I was kicked out of the evolutionary step the group took - I walked away from music AGAIN.

In both scenarios I associated music with the people and let that influence my take on what music means to me. The people I found myself around were those who saw it as chosen path for reaching fame - and I needed restoration in remembering the things I personally loved about playing and attempting (feebly) to write music. It's just taken me this long to work that out!!

I love music and I love films. I have no expectations for where this will take me. I'm just looking forward to seeing what more I can learn and find along the way.

I feel like I'm back to basics as I was always in rock bands fumbling my way around the fretboard so i'm learning more about theory and rhythm and keeping an open mind to see where it takes me.

Cheers!


----------



## Jaap (Apr 5, 2018)

Welcome James and what a (unexpected and sometimes tough) journey our decisions can bring us, but I hope you can find some good inspiration here and take a step towards the next one, wherever that might lead you!


----------



## James Weller (Apr 5, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Welcome James and what a (unexpected and sometimes tough) journey our decisions can bring us, but I hope you can find some good inspiration here and take a step towards the next one, wherever that might lead you!



Thanks Jaap. Listening to your music now - EPIC!


----------



## Jaap (Apr 5, 2018)

James Weller said:


> Thanks Jaap. Listening to your music now - EPIC!



Thanks James!


----------



## Phillip (Apr 5, 2018)

James, welcome! I'va also started with bands and now working solo. A word of caution - always put studying and knowledge of music before shopping for yet another library. Good luck!


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 5, 2018)

Welcome, James. And when you tire of all this orchestra nonsense, you can always Hip-Hop over to the dark side... where the real money is.


----------



## jiffybox (Apr 5, 2018)

Very similar story/trajectory here, James. I'm really struggling to return to the way I composed and recorded music in my room for myself on a Fostex 4 track in my teens, before I joined a band and pursued success and before I scored a couple of films. I'm trying to find the joy and lack of expectations and, most importantly, the lack of self-conciousness that made me fall in love with making music, but decades of producing music for the benefit of business and other people's approval has been a difficult creative habit to break. But we can do it, we did it before! Welcome to VI. I'm rather new-ish myself but I've learned more here in the past year and have gained more insight than I ever did studying music or performing in bands. Enjoy the return, enjoy the ride!


----------



## The Darris (Apr 5, 2018)

James Weller said:


> But we're friends right?
> 
> I went to music college around 15 years ago. I arsed about and became disenchanted. I dropped music altogether.
> 
> ...


With everything going on in this forum at the moment, the only response I have for you is, "Welcome to 'Nam." 

But seriously, we all start and re-start somewhere. I left music and joined the Air Force back in 2008 and got back into it in 2012, at that point, I just learned what sample libraries were as I had only known Finale 2000 sounds and what High School bands sounded like. I went back to college and got my degree in music and now I'm chasing my passion of becoming a film composer. It's tough but I just recently started getting decent gigs this past year and I'm certainly enjoying the work. Challenging, stressful, but certainly worth it. 

Don't get discouraged. Set goals and use the criticism, good or bad, as fuel to drive your passion. Welcome to the sh**. 

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## jiffybox (Apr 5, 2018)

The Darris said:


> With everything going on in this forum at the moment, the only response I have for you is, "Welcome to 'Nam."



Hahahaha, brilliant, Chris! It's funny because it's _true_. Cheers for that.
Geoff


----------

